# Personal jet packs for sale



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sweet!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...aland-company-to-make-personal-jet-packs.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That guy looks like he has a set of timpani on his back - a 254 pound set at that

I'd never be able to stand upright wearing one of those.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

One step closer to a "real" jet pack. It reminds me of a G.I. Joe toy I had when I was a kid. Lots of childhood fantasies becoming reality. Hopefully, the zombie apocalypse or doomsday survivor scenarios will stay in the imagination.


----------

